# Having MHF's pennants(flags) made



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Here is a list of who is having a pennant,if i have missed anyone please let me know 

M & D 
Peter 
Solentviews 
Midlander 
birchr 
Dawg 
hymer544 
RedOne 
Rapido 
Road Runner 644
Leapy
Autostratus
D A Burliegh
Sundial 
Gaspode
Jabber
Peedee
Pusser
Gypsy Rose
Bella
Homer
Rolley
Glen432
bigfoot
Phylyman
camoyboy
badger
Smiffee
Richard & Mary
Jiffyman
Starline
Zulurita
Barry & Sue
elbino
Sugarplum
hymmi
Arvy
Welshman
Annej
Carol
lecky7
nort
nukeadmin
BillD
Sagedog
Rojamr


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi
The pennant is a great idea for those of you who will be trying to meet up at events and rallies, I know I'm not down for a pennant (yet), but you only have 24 signed up, having had some experience in buying such items, you may find it cheaper to go for a higher quantity say 50 or even 100 if funds will run to it, then sell them as and when people want them. 
(but I expect youv'e already thought of that)


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi badger,

Yes they do get cheaper, that's why i wanted to know how much interest there was,to know how many to aim for, will get some extra too.

Thanks for taking interest,


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Cracking idea. Just got back in to the site a few days ago. I did have some problems, starting to feel a bit paranoid. 
Count me in for one also.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Add me to your list please, I have a space on our flagpole.
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oh go on then, put me down.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

I knew you would :lol: :wink: i've been waiting for you in my parlour :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Said the Hymmi to the badger


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

have been away for a week ending up at newbury MH show. put my MHF poster in the van window but didn't see any others. found sonesta on her stand but other MHF's saw none.

maybe a pennant would help so put me down for one please hymmi


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

You can put us down for one also
Regards
Richard/Mary


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

I now have pennants costed,i do need to have money though as i am sure you appreciate it works out to a large outlay,so if you could let me have your cheque as soon as possible for £13.50,we can get cracking.

They will be ready in 2-3 weeks of my go ahead,i will do that the minute i have the funds hopefully 2-3 days.
Please make cheque payableto;David.

HYMMI,
c/o 55 BRIARFIELD DRIVE,
LEICESTER,
LE5 1RG.

Please send with it a A4 S.A.E,with 30p stamp on.

For £4 extra they will heat transfer your nickname on,does look good


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

Sorry, is it obvious? who do we make cheque out to? or will you be at the Midlands Rally Friday night?

Badger


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi badger sorry,please just put David on it,didn't think of that,i won't be at rally ,i wish,i will be sewing flags :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Righty Ho...got pm thanks. Will sort as soon as poss.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Received your PM Hymmi, cheque on it's way,.Many thnks for all your hard work!

M&D


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Hymmi - posting cheque tomorrow....!  Ana xx


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou very much. Cheque will be in the post tonight.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

HELP...............I think i need a secretary :wink: 


I have had to leave vans off logo as it was going to be expensive to put on without original art work,instead it will have a block of deep yellow across middle of logo,to write our own nicknames on,with fabric pen,motorhomersimpson,may need two pens :wink: .

They recommended we go to 12" deep to give it more strength as they will be flying quite high,

If anyone else wants one just let me know i will be ordering extra..........


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Will put in post ASAP


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks hymmi, will post off cheque.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Cheque on it's way; thanks for your work to get the pennants made.
Hope I get mine B4 I go to France; that way Mandy and Dave may recognise me again!!

regards Bella


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Is it just me, but please make clear as I am an oldie. 
Is it £13.50 including postage or £13.50 plus postage and packing?
The poor grey cells work slowly these days.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phylyman,

It's plus,and you choose if you want it to come back to you first or second class 94p or 71p ,on a A4 sizeS.A.E. Thanks.

You can't be yhat old if you were a Phylyman,if you mean the music?


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

hymmi

Many thanks cheque in post.


phylymann........semi retired stamp dealer with special interest in German stamps.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have a problem with the cursor,have put my old mouse back 
on,but if i do not answer,that's why.  

I am still well short of target,so please more orders..............

Thanks everyone for getting back to me so quickly


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Hey, as I'm new to this and am going to a few meets this year, put me down for one!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi thanks Hymmi 
cheque will be in the post a.s.a.p
Regards
Richard/Mary


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jiffyman,

On the list thanks,with one of these you will be making more cups of tea for us than you ever dreamt of 8O :wink:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

Posting tonite

Thanx

Paul


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

In the post!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for pm-will sort out and send cheque as soon as possible



Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Mines on its way to thanks


Rolley

ps thanks for the nudge I am always the last in the que :?


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks guys that's great,we are nealy there.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Cheque posted earlier today.

Gaspode


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi gaspode,thanks..............

I stupidly split this post into two,when i put list up.Dave is going to try to reconnect them,because any one new to site will not know what this is about,the orginal info is in General chat forum,heading, Having pennants made..............


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi Jiffyman,
> 
> On the list thanks,with one of these you will be making more cups of tea for us than you ever dreamt of 8O :wink:


Me? Make TEA? 8O

I'l crack open the beers maybe!!! :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi,
Just seen these posts, I'm a little slow! Please put me down for one, cheque in post today, if I can get out in between this heavy rain we are presently experiencing.  
Rita


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

The reason its raining down here is the Devo County Show is on up the road!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Just catching up with thesite after being away - put us down for one, please, Hymmi.

Cheque's in the post.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi jiffyman,
I've never been tothe Devon show! shame I know when I have lived in Paignton for 22 years! But it often rains for the show so that would explain things.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

My birthday yesterday,the postman must have thought i was miss popular,thanks for sending them so quickly,please put nickname in somewhere or i don't know who cheque belongs too,have figured some out,but have one from near Battle,i don't know ,can you tell me who you are please?.

Thanks Zulurita,you're not slow they are not even made yet.

Hi Barry,blimey you were quick,mind Sue told me you were :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The story of my life, Hymmi...!

Oh, and a very happy birthday, too. 

x


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Hymmi, I forgot to include my nickname, but I am sure you will soon work it out!!
Colin


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi camoyboy,

Thanks,soon sort yours Colin,because i can see where you are from,on here,Norfolk,i just want to sell up and move there,i love it,but works ties us here for now.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Hymmi


Could be me I forgot to put nick name in, is it a BN24 post code we are near Battle but little closer to the waters edge.
:roll: 


Rolley


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Hymmi!

Didn't add my nickname, but did enclose a card with a photo of Dylan Dawg on it.
Posted Friday, so you should have it by Monday.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dawg,

Just been showering my dawg,he certainly smells better now.........  

I've already got yours thanks,arrived Saturday,nice cards do you do those yourself Rob.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Hymmi!

Yes, I use a DtP program to lay them out, and used Glossy paper to print onto.

First one was a fiddle, but I have the design saved now. Maybe I should add my nickname (although Beryl reckons I should revert to Robmd!).


P.S.
I bathed Dylan Dawg in Johnsons Baby Shampoo recently - he sure smelled sweet after (much to his disgust!).


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Dawg.

You could do some of those for us guys if you had a spare moment they really are nice..Yes that's a good idea putting your nickname on and i'm with Beryl Robmd suits you.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Hymmi. posted my cheque this morning as I had to get A4 envelope from town,
Eddie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapido,

Hope you enjoyed your hols.Hope you really didn't have to make special trip. 8O 

Come on guys i need a few more sales yet,i shall be flying 20 of these myself by the look of things. :roll: 

I haven't said anything,but i am hoping to make a little bit for the site,once all the art work ,and orgination has been paid for


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,


I am still waiting for five cheques,can't start till have them all.................. 8O


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from France........count me in

paul


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

just been back and read the rest of the posts so the cheque is now in the post


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi elbino,

Thanks, you are a gentleman,i knew you were when we met at Shepton. :wink: .

Hope you've had a nice break in France.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

OOps  Just read about the postage charge, I've only stuck a 1st class stamp on the A4 envelope :roll: 

M&D  

ps should be with you tomorrow or day after :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi both,

I owe you a stamp from when i joined the site,sorted :wink:


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

As long as the snail gets his behind into gear, cheque and SAE should be there tomorrow morning!!
:lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jiffyman,

Dawgs from S.Wales had evening post mark and was with me at 9 am couldn't believe it 8O ,so we can but hope.Cheers.

Only three to come then....................


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Did u receive mine.............posted it Mon?


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi zulurita,

Yes got yours,thanks and M & D's ,Jiffyman's.

Still waiting on four.....................

Yes got you badger thanks,do you think we should name and shame them 8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hy Hymmi

Hope you got mine OK?


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Have you received mine...posted last week





Stephen


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi phylyman,

Yes had your's and badgers ages thanks,yours was so neat Stephen. 8)


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Am I too late for a pennant?


arvy.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi arvy,

Not at all they are not made yet.please have a look at page one, and all the details are on it, where to send cheque etc,i wll have about 15 spare.

Thanks


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Although i am still three cheques short.


I have been down today and ordered pennants,hoping still to get them in time for Stratford Show.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Good for you Jean - I do hope you get those cheques very soon. Ana xx


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What is the expected delivery please?

peedee


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Have you recieved mine. I sent cash through the post, SILLY i know but wife wan't let me have a cheque book (haven't used one for about five years, cards a lot easier).

Regards
Phil&Jan

P.S. go to France on the 16th any chance of the pennant before then please????


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Yes thanks got it,i do it myself never lost any yet......................

i am still two cheques.short i have pm'd them twice,if you don't want them guy'splease just tell me,so i know what i am doing


Hi peedee,

I have asked (begged actually)if they can be ready by June 13,i have been delayed waitng for these last cheques to come in.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

hymmi - you have done this wonderful service for all of us and i am sorry yoou still have not recieved some of the cheques.. lets hope they will be in the post!! I, for one am so excited about my pennant!! SO grateful that you did this!! Many thanks..!! Ana xx


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I too am looking forward to recieving my pennant, but I'm afraid it will have to fly beneath my beloved banner


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Cheques are in bank,artwork sorted,they are being made,sorry for delay.

Still have 12 left.

Hi Badger,

That is just how i thought they would look best,flying under a 
George cross,Dragon,St.Andrew or Confederate flag.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Pennants are in the post to everyone,we had a little production line going in a city centre pub at lunchtime,putting them into envolopes,into main post office,nightmare to sort,because Dave suddenly said, what happens if they go missing in the post,so they are each insured,let me know if you don't receive yours.

They are nylon type fabric,machine washable at 40,you just need to put your nickname in space(same as window stickers)with fabric pen,couldn't do it with these but future ones they will heat transfer nickname for £4 extra.

I will have some with me at Stratford,will be in general area,it's a B584 with George Cross & MotorhomeFacts.com pennant flying. :roll: 

I am really pleased with them,hope you are........................... 8) and thanks for the enthusiasm and trust,i am really touched


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for everything, Hymmi.

I'll accost the postman at the first opportunity...!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

If it hadn't been for your enthusiasm in the first place we wouldn't have pennants.  Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

thanks hymmi got mine today looks very good it will be flying in france very soon

thanks again chris


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Pennants*

Hi Hymmi, got mine this morning 14th, brilliant, shall be flying it at every opportuniy, thanks once again.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi hymmi

got my pennant this morning.... v impressed...good size and nice and colourful....thanks for all the trouble :lol: 

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey Hymmi

Great pennant, came this morning, just got to find room on the mast.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Hymmi
Got mine toady-14th-that will fill space above my George cross!


Leapy

Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Hymmi 
Got the pennant this morning  It looks great  

Many thanks


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Me too! Thanks Hymmi.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi hymmi, Pennant received thankyou very much. Also thankyou for all your efforts in having them manufactured, hope to see a number of them flying during weekends away. If you do find you are being left with a number of them I would be happy to chip in a little to offset your costs and then when they do sell maybe the money could be donated to the site. 

Regards 

Ian


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Got mine this morning at work, caused a bit of a stir, as i'm known to be a little bit of an eccentric buyer (I work in wholesale). An it got round i was buying motorhome flags  - there was some relief when it was discovered it was just the one, for me.

Thank you very much, it will fly proudly this summer at the V Festival - that'll confuse them 8) 

I appreciate your work and dedication.

Dave


----------



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys, I've been away touring for a few months, just read that you have new pennants for sale. Can you give me some details about cost, who I make cheque 
out to & address. 
Thanks Nort


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Excellent Hymmi, you are a star!!! Arrived this morning.
And it's just the right colour too, same as the cab!!

Can't wait to fly it with pride!!!!

Cheers Again
Glenn

(Nort, if you PM Hymmi, he'll give you details, Cheers)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Hymmi got mine this morning, great stuff
Eddie


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Hymmi, pennant arrived this morning, draped proudly over my monitor as I type.


arvy.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Arrived first post,..many thanx

Mand.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Same here, Hymmi, thanks. The challenge is now to find an MHF rally or MHF-frequented show that I can make in order to display it with pride ..............

Dave


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Arrived this morning, thanks Hymmi, it look brill


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

MESSAGE OFF HYMMI , anyone wants nickname inserted on pennant, return pennant to hymmi and she will arrange at a cost of £4 plus stamp address envelope of 30p.. had her`s done looks good.. ( hymmi away at stratford) send her a p.m. she will be home next week if you have any queries.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Just added pennant to flagpole, under my red eyed Jolly roger, looks fine. I will be giving it a test fly at Stratford this weekend if anyone wants to come for a chat. We will be in the general area in our Rapido FD 03 BVL.
Colin


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

HI Hymmi

Mine came in the post yesterday, it really looks the business and will be taken to France with me tomorrow for three weeks.

Regards 
Phil


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Hymmi


Many thanks received ours in the post yesterday




Rolley


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Min arrived yesterday (Tues). I am very impressed with the delivery time and even more with the quality. I will certainly return it for signwriting, it would be a shame to spoil such a good piece of work with my cr***y writing!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks hymmi, mine arrived Monday, (sorry for the delay in replying).

Most excellent, young owl :lol: , good quality, good service, what more can I say.

Just need time to use my van at the moment, huge amount of decking I'm doing, is taking up all my time.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

and I too have a pennant. Now i shall have to buy a pole to put it on.

paul :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mine was on the mat when I got back from holiday today. No one noticed my sticker whilst away. The flag is a much better idea and is a great improvement thanks Hymi.

peedee


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

I haven't got a pole either   anyone know the best place to buy one??

cheers

sugarplum


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Go to a camping shop and buy tent or awning pole sections, works a treat for me..


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

thanx badger....... will they sell the fittings for it too??

next question: (polite answers only please):

where's the best place to put it??


cheers 


sugarplum


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Fittings, Fittings....what fittings...?

Just 4 sections of pole that fit together.
I can either clip it to the leg of my awning using those big clips that the market traders use. Or I have a length of strong metal tube that I hammer into the ground.

The flags would either be screwed or bolted direct to the pole or a couple pf hooks fitted so that they can be easily removed/replaced.

Does this help?


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi badger

all seems a bit heavy duty just for the pennant .....or not?? I don't have any other flags....yet :roll: 
I was thinking more along the lines of those flexi type poles that could maybe be attached to the ladder at the back of the m/h?

thanks for your help anyway :lol: 

cheers 

sugarplum


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

High sugarplum.

Yes Ive got a flag already so, my arrangement works for me.

The flexible poles you talk of are in fact fishing poles, someone has started marketing the cheaper versions as flagpoles. Can purchase these at most markets etc.

A word of warning, although they would be great for your pennent, any more and a strong wind will have it bent double.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

You could try Kite shops. These sell poles, like the fishing ones, but usually a bit cheaper. They are telescopic and come in various sizes too.

Try good wind kites

or use your search engine, ie Google, and put in Kite poles or Banner poles.

You can also buy metal spikes/bars which go into the ground and the pole slides onto, leaving it free standing.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

badger and jiffyman

cheers both of you for the information.... going away now for the weekend, but will follow it up next week.

I'm taking my pennant with me and I'll just hang it on the sunblind for now :lol:


happy trails


sugarplum


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*pennants*

Been away months 
an its taking time to find my way round this new forum
It keeps sending me back to the start - like a maze

pencil us in for one


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

My flag has arrived, looks great!

Many thanks Hymmi!

John :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Just had first flying of the MHF pennant over Northiam, E Sussex!

So that's E Sussex claimed!!!

Well done, Hymmi.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hello Hymmi

Arrived back from Italian jaunt Saturday and pennant waiting for us. Thanks for your trouble.

Gaspode


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have just got back from Stratford Show,the pennants looked great and can be spotted miles away across the showground.A few people did ask me about it and wrote web address down to join site,so they do work.

Thanks for all your kind words,i couldn't believe it when i saw all your replies,i am just pleased that you like them so much.I knew they would be good quality, as the company makes the flags for Leicester Tigars,but i was still very nervous with all your money and trust.

If you want your nickname put on too,please make sure you insure it at p/o when you send it back to me .Sorry postage was O.T.T.but i had nothing to go by i had to guess,the weight.

Dave suggested putting wire through top and bottom bend into wave so they look as if they are flying on a still day too ....................... 8)


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thought you might like to see what they look like in action


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Stratford Show,


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Here's another one, Hymmi:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

(How DO you put a photo in a post???)


----------



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

*Ordering*

So many replies - im sure the answer I want is in there somewhere - lack of time - so im asking now = How do I order a pennant - is it the address given out in Leicester - £13.50 etc.
Love the idea


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Is it to late to order a couple of these pennants????

B


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Have you any plans to order more pennants in the near future ? 
I would like to order when and if you do.. 


Cheers 

Jim


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

HI Scotjimland,

I have three left,someone else has just enquired too,so if you want one just pm me.

Not sorted out whether any more will be made,so they could become collectable :roll: :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Hymmi, message sent


----------

